# gerbil has attackd another = bleeding, what to do?



## greg01 (May 21, 2009)

hey,
one of our gerbils has just attacked another and there is some blood coming from it, what shall we do?


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

ide say seperate right away, where is the blood coming from ? 

are they deffinate same sex ???


----------



## greg01 (May 21, 2009)

we've put him back with his mother (he was in with a guy), it was on his side, the blood has stopped and it doesn't look deep.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

will he not inpregnate his mum


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thats exactly what im thinking


----------



## annabeltaylor (Oct 20, 2009)

Once a gerbil draws blood from another they will very often fight till the weaker one dies. They can be introduced together by the split tank method, although once blood is shed can be hard work but not impossible as I have done it twice with success in the past. How old are the gerbils, which is related to who?


----------



## greg01 (May 21, 2009)

blade100 said:


> will he not inpregnate his mum


the mums in with 3 other males at the moment, so she'll probably already be pregnant, we were looking to send the two that were fighting to somebody (we've got people who are willing to take them) but we're just going to send the one that attacked away on its own (they can buy another) and just keep the little guy who got attacked, once the one who attacked is gone the female will be put into that cage until she gives birth and takes care of the babies then they'll be sent to someone.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

no offence but sounds to me as if you are over breeding your female. and i thought that you should have 1 male to 2 females not 1 female to 3 males 

gerbils are social creatures and shouldnt be on their own as they get depressed and lonely. 

also even if your female is pregnant you are taking a risk with putting her son back in as if she isnt you could potentially inbreed !


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

greg01 said:


> the mums in with 3 other males at the moment, so she'll probably already be pregnant, we were looking to send the two that were fighting to somebody (we've got people who are willing to take them) but we're just going to send the one that attacked away on its own (they can buy another) and just keep the little guy who got attacked, once the one who attacked is gone the female will be put into that cage until she gives birth and takes care of the babies then they'll be sent to someone.


Do you realise how dangerous 1 female to 3 males is?!
You should only ever have 1 male and 1 female, no more than that!

There is only one dominant female and if any other females give birth, the dominant female can and often will kill any other females pups. Males will fight over the right to breed with the female. Keeping them in that situation is cruel.
Plus females should be given a few months break from their litters.

Edit to say - You bought 'male' gerbils a little while ago and you asked for advice when you found out that they wern't all male and they had a litter. Why are you continuing to breed from these gerbils?


----------



## greg01 (May 21, 2009)

because when we attempted to sex them we made some mistakes, there was no problems til recently, and we're fixing this, we don't want to keep breeding, we're trying get them all the same sex for each cage.

btw -- we've had the three males to one female from the start and there have been no problems, but as i've said the female from that tank will be moved once we can give the other little guy away (which should be tomorrow or saturday).


----------



## Annamal (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, 

I have just signed up to hopefully get some advice with my gerbils.

I have two male brothers which are nearing 2 years old and have lived together all of their lives. The other night I heard a squeal and went to see what had happened there was a small wound beneath the ear of Raver and nothing to be seen on his brother Terrel. I separated them immediately, but now Terrel seems to not be himself. Even with try the split cage method is there realistically any chance of them living together, safely again?

I put them in a drawer/neutral ground this evening and watched them very carefully and there was no real sign of aggression. Although does anyone know why they were specifically sniffing and showing interest in the back end and mouth area. 

Thanks

Anna


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Annamal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just signed up to hopefully get some advice with my gerbils.
> 
> ...


Don't post a question like that on someone else's thread, make your own thread and ask for help x


----------

